# UNUSUAL SHOTS OF SOUTHAMPTON, UK



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Southampton is the largest city in the county of Hampshire on the south coast of England, and is situated 75 miles south-west of London and 19 miles north-west of Portsmouth. The city represents the core of the Greater Southampton region, and the city itself has an estimated population of 234,600 and Southampton is one of the largest commercial ports in Europe. Southampton is noted for its association with the RMS Titanic, the Spitfire and more recently a number of the largest cruise ships in the world. The city has a strong higher education sector. The University of Southampton and Southampton Solent University together have a student population of almost 40,000. Southampton is the only city in the UK with a geothermal power station. In a recent survey of carbon emissions in major UK cities conducted by British Gas, Southampton was ranked as being one of the lowest carbon emitting cities in the United Kingdom. [url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southampton]Wiki[/url]

I will be uploading more pictures everyday that i have recently taken around Southampton, so please stay tuned and thanks for visiting :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Is that tower a lighthouse?
Very nice pictures by the way!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wapper said:


> Is that tower a lighthouse?
> Very nice pictures by the way!


You mean 1st picture? It is just a hotel but i don't know it's name 

I think the light house is the first picture in #2 post, tall building with clocks around it


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool city. It was a sad day for Southampton today though


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures, looks like a green place.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Impossible to see Southampton and not think about the classic ocean liners from the turn of the century.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Koobideh said:


> Cool city. It was a sad day for Southampton today though


Why? lol :lol: 



Nightsky said:


> Nice pictures, looks like a green place.


Thanks, and that's right. It is a very green-town with many mini parks and green spaces. 



PortoNuts said:


> Impossible to see Southampton and not think about the classic ocean liners from the turn of the century.


:cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Is this the city centre?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos from Southampton are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots mate! My cousin's at uni in Southampton so I've been there a few times and was pleasantly surprised by a lot of the city. A big mix of architecture and nice parks too.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Bricks said:


> Is this the city centre?


It is not really a city centre but yeah its around the town :yes: 

Thank you all for your lovely comments :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

A really lovely place, keep them coming!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ THanks POrto


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some pretty cool modern developments as well.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pics, showing that Southampton is an interesting place beyond its links with ocean liners and cruise ships.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Exactly mate, Southampton has a lot of hidden secrets  although the town is not really big


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Great photos, SO143! Southampton looks lovely, especially with all of that beautiful parkland.

It seems Spring arrives much earlier in Europe than it does over here in the central US. I love all of the blooms! We still have a few snow piles here in Minneapolis.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding buildings and a really nice Spring start.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jennifat said:


> Great photos, SO143! Southampton looks lovely, especially with all of that beautiful parkland.
> 
> It seems Spring arrives much earlier in Europe than it does over here in the central US. I love all of the blooms! We still have a few snow piles here in Minneapolis.


Thanks Jennifat, yes i suppose Spring begins earlier in Europe :lol: than it does in America. We didn't have any snow since February and around December 25th was the worst moment because of very heavy snow a lot of shops and yummy restaurants needed to close hno: 




PortoNuts said:


> Outstanding buildings and a really nice Spring start.


Cheers mate, i love Spring which makes everything look so beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

edit


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SO143 said:


>


I'm really fond of the modern building on the right, what a clean sophisticated look.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PortoNuts said:


> I'm really fond of the modern building on the right, what a clean sophisticated look.


Those pictures were taken from a bus lol so basically i didn't get a good opportunity to properly capture the buildings :lol:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good, very nice photos from Southampton once again


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a city that I am very unfamiliar with but thanks to you now I am :colgate: .... can't wait to see more  Thanks mate.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

I've never been but it seems a nice enough town, even if a little lifeless.

Similar to a lot of places on the south coast.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

@christos-greece - thanks mate  

@SYDNEY - i agree, its a small town, quiet and you hardly see it's pictures on SSC :lol:

@Pennypacker - cheers for the comment :cheers2: i guess southcoast has slightly better weather


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just some residential apartments in town


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Random shots


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

I studied there for 4 years, these bring back lots of memories!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very good photos of Southampton, haven't seen this city before.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ You are lucky for the fact that you don't live in Southampton anymore which is one of the most boring places on South Coast :lol:


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Very good uni though! One of the best in the UK.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ That is true, its ranked 2nd best in the country (after Cambridge) for Elec Engineering course :bow:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

University of Southampton Highfield Campus






















































































































Swimming pool


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The university buildings seem really good and adequate. 

Btw, I bet this is a Flybe airliner!



SO143 said:


>


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ haha it might be, but the plane size is kind of small though


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

more great pics!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ thanks mate


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

[


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice thread.
I'd never seen a city with buildings so eclectic in architecture
but surprisingly I like all those designs, from the old of different eras
to the modern midrises.
And, my heart cries on the first photo of post # 78, hard to take at those
people as they struggled and met their death.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic! :applause:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Cheers guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again interesting and very nice photos kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Thanks Christos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool thread, nice town!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the comment


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool shots. I see you've been trying night photography as well. Around blue hour, try f11 and 15s exposure sometime. Use f11-f16 in Aperture priority to get the best shots.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Ta i'll try my best


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Southampton is looking well, great photos!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems like a cozy place!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

SO143 goes to the jungle


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

unusual shots indeed, thanks for the cool photos from Southampton...:cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the Saints for winning promotion and being back where they belong...in the Premier League next season.


----------



## geniice (May 25, 2012)

For nightshots of the docks I think they work best with a tripod. Consider:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Southampton_docks_at_night_4_seconds.JPG


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ thanks for the comments, chaps :cheers2: 


. by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0905 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0907 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0906 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0912 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0915 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0918 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some great pics, keep up the good work!


----------

